#  >  > Programming, Development, Design, Technical Discussion >  >  > Technology and Design Forum >  >  > Big Data >  >  What is the usage of data mining?

## Bhavya

As much as I knew Data mining is the process of examining a large amount of pre-existing data set in order to gather new information to the database.Data mining process used in computer science and statistics as well. But I am not much clear about the purpose of data mining. Can you guys explain to me the usage of data mining?

----------

